

Doctors’ Association Sees Harm in Insurance Mergers - jsc123
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/08/business/doctors-association-sees-harm-in-insurance-mergers.html

======
rbrcurtis
It's my understanding that the larger the insurance company is the better able
they are to negotiate lower prices for health care. I can see why doctors
might be opposed to that.

